
Google Local Pack Ad Label Feels Even More Subtle - vincent_s
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-local-pack-ad-label-27639.html
======
wutbrodo
Contrary to the usual Google hysteria around here, they held the line on
disguised ads a lot longer than everyone else; but this is wayy beyond the
"deceptive" line, at the level of Promoted tweets with their tiny, grayed-out
bottom-corner labels. I remember a pretty robust employee culture of pushing
back against even slightly deceptive things (though that was starting to
change when I was there); I can't imagine how this change could have gone over
without either significant employee restiveness or a dramatic cultural shift
since I've been there.

------
mochomocha
Google search is reverting little by little to the pre-Google era of search
engines being mostly catalogs of sponsored links.

~~~
itsaidpens
1000% - remember when Google Adwords ads on search were in their own light-
green or brown box? Hard to remember.

This is so utterly scummy. And what's sad is, no one will actually care.

------
conanbatt
Looks to me that Google is tapping out on growth if they sacrifice so much on
product to meet their targets.

